# noob



## sftl97 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi everyone, I'm new to this forum. Been lurking for a while tho.

I went to a couple of LBS and was told I should be in a 52cm by one shop and 54cm by another The shop that said 54cm, was trying to sell me a 54cm Trek 2.3 '09 for $1700. Even after i mentioned that i felt like i was leaning forward during my test ride. Kept telling me it was a good deal. 
The shop that said 52cm, has a Specialized Sequoia '09 for $750 or a Fuji Team '09 for $1400. I took a short test ride and the Fuji seemed a little smoother. 
I have a 6yr old Specialized expedition that i recently started riding again and currently doing about 22miles day maintain approx. 12 - 15mph. But it's not really a road bike and i want to upgrade. At some point hopefully i want to get out and do maybe 30 miles or so with a group.

Considering I'm 63yrs old and want the bike for daily recreational / exercise don't know if i'm better off with the Sequoia, or whether the ride / comfort difference of the Fuji be better choice.


Any advise / opinion is welcome.

Fred


----------



## rfrancisco (Feb 2, 2004)

*Welcome Fred*

I pick up a '09 Fuji Team about 2 weeks ago and have only did a couple of rides on it mainly
to get it dialed in. It is a more comfy ride than my other bikes, mainly steel, steel/carbon. Make sure you get the one that fits you, not you fit it. I don't like LBS that are pushy and 
just say its a good deal. You can check out my bike in the Fuji forum. Good luck:thumbsup:


----------

